# Sci Fi Greenlights Caprica  TV Series



## Clark Kent (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sci Fi Greenlights Caprica  TV Series
By News Bot - 12-02-2008 07:30 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Vancouver start for BSG prequel Spring 2009...

More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

